# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  نمونه کارنامه سوم دبیرستان

## amirhossein78

دوستان اگه امکانش هست یک نمونه از کارنامه سوم دبیرستان رشته تجربی قرار بدین . مرسی

----------


## amirhossein78

کسی نیست ؟؟

----------


## aligolivand

منم لازم دارم کسی داشت بده

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BacheMosbat

کارنامه کامل یا فقط نمرات کتبی؟

----------


## aligolivand

> کارنامه کامل یا فقط نمرات کتبی؟


کامل

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## amirhossein78

کارنامه کامل . بچه ها خواهشا اگه کارنامه دارید بزارید مرسی

----------


## parnia-sh

کارنامه ی کنکور دارم و لی سوم نمیدونم
باید یه نیگا توموبایلم کنم
حالا کنکور میخاین؟؟

----------

